
The Ramanujan Summation: 1 and 2 and 3 and ⋯ + ∞ = -1/12? - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-ramanujan-summation-1-2-3-1-12-a8cc23dea793
======
ltrent
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta_function_regularization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta_function_regularization)

